# XSI (Ten String Guitar)! HALO GUITARS content. . .



## W4D (Oct 31, 2008)

*SEE VIDEO*



*Please let me know what all you would like to hear about if something is missing from video. I am new at making these video things. So your input is greatly thanked.*

XSI (SPECS)


Available in (6, 7, 8, 9, and 10 string as well as Left or Right Handed)
Deep Socket Set Thru Neck Joint
Mahogany Body & Neck
Rosewood Finger Board
27 Jumbo Frets
2 x Custom EMG PickUps
1 x Volume / 1 x Tone / 1 x 3 Way Toggle
N-Tune System
Kahler Trem Standard

Post Pictures Soon


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 31, 2008)

A group orgy consisting of nothing but the Halo girls is missing.


----------



## W4D (Oct 31, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> A group orgy consisting of nothing but the Halo girls is missing.



LMAO!

That would be a different site! Monthly Fees Would Apply... LOL


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 31, 2008)

Monthly? Shit, I just need 30 seconds. How much would a subscription that long run?


----------



## Julko (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't want to hear *about* it, I want to hear *IT!*

How is this beast tuned ?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 31, 2008)

Julko said:


> I don't want to hear *about* it, I want to hear *IT!*
> 
> How is this beast tuned ?



In the video he said it was low C# to high A.


----------



## Julko (Oct 31, 2008)

ah, my bad then ^^


----------



## W4D (Oct 31, 2008)

Julko said:


> I don't want to hear *about* it, I want to hear *IT!*
> 
> How is this beast tuned ?



Ok, I will make a video with it plugged in so you can hear it. 

Says on Video C# - High A (But I have had peopel tune it other ways, it is as always up to the player)


Anything else?

Thanks...



JJ Rodriguez said:


> Monthly? Shit, I just need 30 seconds. How much would a subscription that long run?



LMAO! Dude you are to fucking funny. Do you make it out to NAMM ever?


----------



## Julko (Oct 31, 2008)

No, I'm fine with that 

looking forward to hearing it


----------



## W4D (Oct 31, 2008)

Julko said:


> No, I'm fine with that
> 
> looking forward to hearing it



Cool I will get on making that video for you all.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 31, 2008)

W4D said:


> Ok, I will make a video with it plugged in so you can hear it.
> 
> Says on Video C# - High A (But I have had peopel tune it other ways, it is as always up to the player)
> 
> ...



Can you get me in? I didn't think it was open to the public


----------



## W4D (Oct 31, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Can you get me in? I didn't think it was open to the public



You make it down i'll get you a badge.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 31, 2008)

Holy shit cakes, when is it?  That would make an awesome vacation idea.


----------



## W4D (Oct 31, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Holy shit cakes, when is it?  That would make an awesome vacation idea.



January 15th - 18th
Anaheim, California across from Disney Land


----------



## Shannon (Oct 31, 2008)

I'd love to see a performance demo of that bad boy.


----------



## Julko (Oct 31, 2008)

W4D said:


> January 15th - 18th
> Anaheim, California across from Disney Land



Ohh crap  Why can't they have a NAMM in Europe


----------



## W4D (Oct 31, 2008)

Julko said:


> Ohh crap  Why can't they have a NAMM in Europe



Musik Messa in Germany


----------



## W4D (Oct 31, 2008)

Shannon said:


> I'd love to see a performance demo of that bad boy.



I will get that filmed for you all


----------



## Julko (Oct 31, 2008)

is it as big as NAMM ? never heard of it ^^


----------



## W4D (Oct 31, 2008)

Julko said:


> is it as big as NAMM ? never heard of it ^^



IT IS MASSIVE

http://musik.messefrankfurt.com/global/en/home.html


----------



## megalex (Oct 31, 2008)

W4D said:


> *SEE VIDEO*
> 
> 
> 
> *Please let me know what all you would like to hear about if something is missing from video. I am new at making these video things. So your input is greatly thanked.*



Yeah its called sound !!! there is no sound coming out of the guitar !!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 31, 2008)

Is shit generally cheaper at NAMM? Just wondering how fucked I'd be in the credit department coming back from that


----------



## Julko (Oct 31, 2008)

Time to find out how to get to germany in april


----------



## GazPots (Oct 31, 2008)

So whats the full tuning on that beast?


Looks massive.


----------



## W4D (Oct 31, 2008)

megalex said:


> Yeah its called sound !!! there is no sound coming out of the guitar !!!



I will be recording one so you all can hear.


----------



## W4D (Oct 31, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Is shit generally cheaper at NAMM? Just wondering how fucked I'd be in the credit department coming back from that



Yeah last day lots of people sell stuff. Cheap.


----------



## W4D (Oct 31, 2008)

GazPots said:


> So whats the full tuning on that beast?
> 
> 
> Looks massive.



C#, F#, B, E, A, D, G, B, E, A


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 31, 2008)

I just want to hear it.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 31, 2008)

The neck on that is huge. Looks cool.


----------



## lefty robb (Oct 31, 2008)

That thing is redonkulous.


----------



## Variant (Nov 1, 2008)

That's a beautiful beast, Waylon. I'd absolutely *love* to give it a shot, as I really want to go 30" on my next axe, but I'm not sure a 10-wide neck wouldn't be a bit much... My RG2228, as easy playing as it is, can be a challenge sometimes.


----------



## plyta (Nov 1, 2008)

Can you even get proper intonation with such wide range and stock Kahler saddles?

It does not look that intonation is set on the guitar in the video.


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 1, 2008)

What is the price on one of these in left hand? If I like my 8 string in March I may be intrigued to go even further.


----------



## GazPots (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh!

It goes beyond low F. 



I struggle to even incorporate low F sometimes so going beyond that is just a bit too far for me.  


Does any artist use a 10 string in that particular tuning?


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 1, 2008)

whats next the 11 string, it's a 5 string bass and 6 string guitar in one LOL


----------



## noodleplugerine (Nov 1, 2008)

Waylon man, I am incredibly impressed. That thing is absolutely feature PACKED! I like the shape, sort of has a ravelle type thing going on, its ace, and then if that wasn't enough, you gave it a beefy scale length, a 10 string Kahler (wtf?!?!) and for good measure stick a tuner in?! What more could you do!! Hahaha.

Best Halo I've ever seen bar none.


----------



## Piledriver (Nov 1, 2008)

tune it up in seconds? man there are a lot of strings on that,it would take me a year or so...


----------



## W4D (Nov 1, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> What is the price on one of these in left hand? If I like my 8 string in March I may be intrigued to go even further.



$4000


----------



## W4D (Nov 1, 2008)

noodleplugerine said:


> Waylon man, I am incredibly impressed. That thing is absolutely feature PACKED! I like the shape, sort of has a ravelle type thing going on, its ace, and then if that wasn't enough, you gave it a beefy scale length, a 10 string Kahler (wtf?!?!) and for good measure stick a tuner in?! What more could you do!! Hahaha.
> 
> Best Halo I've ever seen bar none.



Thanks so very much


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 1, 2008)

That's really nice! I'd love to try that thing. What strings are you using for the high A at that scale? Goodman?

Also, is that Devin Townsend playing in the back?


----------



## W4D (Nov 1, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> That's really nice! I'd love to try that thing. What strings are you using for the high A at that scale? Goodman?
> 
> Also, is that Devin Townsend playing in the back?



Yes and Yes


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 1, 2008)

and


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 1, 2008)

that is indeed townsend, and the guitar looks better and more sturdy than i would have thought. i&#180;m looking forwards to the performance video too! 

i&#180;m wondering about the strings too, and i think it would be awesome if it was fanned fret to a shorter scale on the treble side... just a thought, probably something for the custom shop?


----------



## technomancer (Nov 1, 2008)

Looks cool, but intonate that bitch before making a sound clip video


----------



## Zoltta (Nov 1, 2008)

uhhh yeah WTB audio clips asap


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 1, 2008)

W4D said:


> $4000


 

ouch.


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 1, 2008)

W4D said:


> IT IS MASSIVE
> 
> Musikmesse -


 
Plus it's open to the public (or my friend has somehow managed to snake a badge every year for the last 3 years)


----------



## MetalJordan (Nov 2, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> That thing is redonkulous.


its not just redonkulous its prebonkulous


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 2, 2008)

Julko said:


> is it as big as NAMM ? never heard of it ^^


 
Im pretty sure it is dude, im not sure of the specifics, but i called Peter from Diezel to get some information, and i was looking at a Blackmachine as well, and he gave me his mobile number so i could get through to Doug at Blackmachine as they were sharing the same setup at the festival... so at _least_ 2 really fucking awesome makers.

Hes a nice guy, Peter


----------



## Julko (Nov 2, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> Im pretty sure it is dude, im not sure of the specifics, but i called Peter from Diezel to get some information, and i was looking at a Blackmachine as well, and he gave me his mobile number so i could get through to Doug at Blackmachine as they were sharing the same setup at the festival... so at _least_ 2 really fucking awesome makers.
> 
> Hes a nice guy, Peter



Well then I need to get my skinny ass from sweden to germany


----------



## noodleplugerine (Nov 2, 2008)

Musikmesse is absolutely fucking huge.


----------



## W4D (Nov 3, 2008)

It will be set up for the performance video clip which is coming soon


----------



## klutvott (Nov 3, 2008)

That guitar actually looks nice. I'm looking forward to hear how it sounds.


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Nov 3, 2008)

Awesome looking Waylon. Nice work. Can't wait to hear it in action.

Also can't wait for my Baritone BH! Should be on the way.


----------



## ledzep4eva (Nov 3, 2008)

You mentioned cutting the signal to tune up via a tuner pedal. How are you supposed to use a tuner pedal if your signal is cut?


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 3, 2008)

ledzep4eva said:


> You mentioned cutting the signal to tune up via a tuner pedal. How are you supposed to use a tuner pedal if your signal is cut?



That confused me at first, too, but looking at a video he had up for another guitar, there's actually a tuner built into the guitar. When you pull the volume pot, that black ring around it lights up. I think it's a pretty neat feature.


----------



## W4D (Nov 5, 2008)

A Happy Customer


----------



## AgentWalrus (Nov 5, 2008)

i didnt know ving rhames played guitar


----------



## technomancer (Nov 5, 2008)

And it's even been intonated in the last picture 

That does look like a cool instrument


----------



## Variant (Nov 6, 2008)

You could land aircraft on that fingerboard!


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 6, 2008)

AgentWalrus said:


> i didnt know ving rhames played guitar



Nah, that's Michael Clarke Duncan. 


Kinda sad seeing someone playing a $4000 guitar through a GT-6 and a Vox amp though.


----------



## BryanBuss (Nov 8, 2008)

I would fucking LOVE to see that guitar with a bubinga top! or Buckeye Burl


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 9, 2008)

W4D said:


> A Happy Customer



anyone else noticed the 4x6 headstock??


----------

